# The best Flying Scotsman, details, DCC and loco drive. Which Model/brand?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have been looking around for the best detailed OO flying Scotsman, engine driven and DCC ready. 

I own 2 flying Scotsman both of which were from Hornby, one tender driven, the other engine driven.

a) The tender driven version has beautiful engine with individual side-rods, handles and details, but the tender is bulky and ugly. 

http://locoyard.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/hornby-4472-flying-scotsman.jpg

b) I just got a 2nd hand older one (Hornby R845) was an engine drive, nice tender..but molded on handles. The engine body was plain ugly and toy-like, worse than the china made ones...it has Triang Hornby transition motors :smilie_daumenneg: I dont think I can ever DCC it.


Can somebody advise me where I can get a decent, well-detailed, (NO molded-on handles), DCC ready flying scotsman...which is engine driven, modern motors not Triang.


Tired of searching for one....I dont mind paying a bit more.

Musicwerks


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have the Nrm Version and dot get me started on its so called "Quality" i would get the Bachmann dcc ready version


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks man...

It's a pity, Flying Scotsman is such a famous engine but Hornby just can't do a good enough model like what it has done for Princess Elizabeth.

I can't find any Bachmann scotsman on ebay


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

http://www.ajmrailways.com/cgi-bin/...g&PR=-1&TB=A&ACTION.x=0&ACTION.y=0&ACTION=Go!

She ships to the U.s. i have spent about $800 with her.


----------



## pennalco (Jun 15, 2014)

Golly the Flying Scotsman has been done to death by Hornby, you would think they would have perfected the model by now.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I am not so sure if Hornby has perfected it...I haven't got the latest NEM model. The ones I got off ebay from Sheffields were mostly old models.


----------

